
Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg to Testify Before Congress RE: Cambridge Analytica - koolba
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2018/03/27/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-testify-before-congress-cambridge-analytica/462620002/
======
wu-ikkyu
This could be a great opportunity for the public, if only the questions could
be asked by technically minded people.

The average person "knows" that Facebook takes their data. What they don't
know is the extremely powerful, subtle, manipulative ways it is weaponized
against them.

